# Briggs 25hp intek draining battery



## walther1978 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just inherited a MTD Yardman with less than 50 hours on it.

Engine is model #40777 Type#0128E1

Couple things. The mower itself says 17hp and 46" deck. The deck dimensions are correct but the cover on the mower says 25hp Briggs/Stratton I/C Intek. It's a BIG motor, with oil filter and it's a V-twin. I think they got it at Home Depot 5-6 years ago, used it for 2 seasons and then it stopped working and has been sitting since. 


I know the carbs will need gone through, oil changed, plugs probably changed, gas dumped and possibly a new fuel line and filter. Air filter is original and almost as new. What else do I need to get it back in running shape?


THE BIG PROBLEM... When they stopped using it it had gone through 3 batteries. Just kept draining them and they failed to get it repaired, just replaced the batteries until they gave up on that and got a new Honda push mower.. The mower seems to fully discharge the battery and fails to maintain a charge or recharge it during operation. Could something possibly just be unplugged?

I'll be taking it into my garage in the next week so will be able to take the hood and covers off to access the engine.

Any ideas where to start, as in, could this be an easy fix...Or drop it off at a repair shop?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the original engine was replaced with the 25hp twin. There may be a problem with the wiring or they way it's hooked up. Probably not charging the battery. You will have to get it running in order to tell if the battery is charging or not.


----------



## walther1978 (Jul 22, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Most likely the original engine was replaced with the 25hp twin. There may be a problem with the wiring or they way it's hooked up. Probably not charging the battery. You will have to get it running in order to tell if the battery is charging or not.



The mower was purchase brand NEW from Home Depot. Wonder if the wrong sticker was put on the mower itself and HD didn't see it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walther1978 said:


> The mower was purchase brand NEW from Home Depot. Wonder if the wrong sticker was put on the mower itself and HD didn't see it?


Can you post the model number off of the tractor? It should be located on a decal underneath the seat.


----------



## walther1978 (Jul 22, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Can you post the model number off of the tractor? It should be located on a decal underneath the seat.


Will have to get to it tomorrow... Thanks for the replies.


----------



## walther1978 (Jul 22, 2010)

Model on the mower: 13AT604G401

Serial Number: 1I229H10291


Engine model number: 40777

Type: 0128E1

Code: 990921YG


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

MTD does not show which engine is on this tractor, but it does show that it cam with a single cylinder and a v twin Briggs Intek engine and a single cylinder Kohler engine. Another twist, they show this model number to have a 42" deck.

It also shows to be a 1999 model and that can be verified by the code numbers from your engine also showing a mfg date of 1999. That mower is closing in on 11 years, so it was pretty old stock if it was purchase new from HD 5 or 6 years ago. It is likely that was the original engine, so there probably is nothing wrong with the way it is wired. It probably just has a problem with either the alternator or voltage regulator and or possibly the ignition switch.


----------

